# USEALITTLE's on again off agains journal



## Usealittle (Feb 10, 2012)

little background about me before we get into the meat and potato's of it all...


lets take it from my start, i started workin out in highschool as a sophomore i weighed in at a hefty 150lbs, after 3 years of hittin the weights i was 195 at a real 6%BF at 18 years old.

fast forword to 20, after not workin out for some time i start my first cycle. first cycle was 400mg for 12 wks (i thought i was takin more but 1 of the vial i was pullin from was fake) i gained 18 lean lbs in that time workin mostly upper body.had i really bad time after the cycle cuz i had no idea what a pct was.... so i didnt cycle again for about 7-8 years.in that time reading evrything, the good the bad.... everything.

now the past 4-5 years iv started powerlifting and have been cycling on and off sense then. set many records in the 2 weight class iv been in.... 220 class i set the bench record at 502.6 and the DL record at 717.2. in the 242 class (iv only done 1 meet, raw) set the DL record at 683.4.

now iv been out of the gym and off everything for just over 1 month (due to family issues).

so im goin back in and will be starting the next cycle and will be puttin myself on trt. the cycle is as fallow unless something changes. at the moment im 230lbs down from a solid 240. the bf now is 11-12 thats the highest its ever been in my life.

wks 1-16+ 200mg cyp/750mg eq
wks 3-5 300mg prop/2-250mg NPP/50-60mg SD (SD from blacklionreserch)
wks 9-11 repeat wks 3-5
wks 15-17 repeat wks 3-5

i will be using BLR formeron and there acnedren to keep sides to a minimum.

im not goin to be goin just for just strength or size, its gonna be a llittle of both but mostly gettin my ass back in shape.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 11, 2012)

I'll be checking this out.

Maybe I'm missing something, but why didn't you just put weeks 3-17? Instead of saying repeat and repeat.


----------



## brundel (Feb 11, 2012)

You know Im in for this one


----------



## yerg (Feb 11, 2012)

subbed like a mug;;;;;


----------



## Usealittle (Feb 12, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I'll be checking this out.
> 
> Maybe I'm missing something, but why didn't you just put weeks 3-17? Instead of saying repeat and repeat.




I'm only blasting for 3wks at a time then back to base line of just the cyp 200/ eq 750....

As for me puttin wks1-16+ is cuz I might take it longer or cut it there.... Not to sure. That's along time away to know exactly what's gonna happen. If anythin changes I'll let you all know.


----------



## Usealittle (Feb 12, 2012)

jsan2007 said:


> erqqszw



.....


----------



## Usealittle (Feb 12, 2012)

For the most part I will be in bb'r mode. With strength training throwin in there as I don't like being weak.

This is what I'm thinkin, tell me what you all think of it...

First 2wks I will be doing whatever just to get my feet wet back in the gym. Then for the first 3wk blast I will be doin a smolov squat routine with a little modification to make it work for me. Squating 3+ x wk, with 2days for upper body. 1 of those days will be chest,shoulders and tris.... The other will be light back work and bis (can't go heavy on back due to all the squating).
The smolov cycle will be like this...
6x6 with 70% max
7x5 with 75% max
8x4 with 80% max
and the hard one, 10x3 with 85% max.With no other leg work done. Believe me, iv done it before and there is no way you can do more and be able to make it through your next squat day! Plus it tell you not to. Here is a like if you would like to look into it more http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...LXiakx&usg=AFQjCNHoA0FWv5xqiQwx9MxLnqgxcAyqAA

As for the upper body I will be doin more bb style workouts to pump myself back up. I'll post those as I go along. That will be done for 3wks then the workout and effort will change to more cardio based workouts. For 3wks then back to the first go round of smolov.


Any questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## Usealittle (Feb 12, 2012)

K, just came from the gym. Today's was a little shit session.... Meaning I didn't do kuhh of anything just moved a little weight. Did some hack squats just the sled(it weighs about 90 lbs on it's own) 3sets of 10face out with 12 face in. Then did a set or 2 of shoulders light side laterals and did 10min of cardio on the arc trainer, and that was my day. Did alot more talkin then workin.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 12, 2012)

Nevermind. I'm an idiot and didn't realize those weren't consecutive weeks lol


----------



## Usealittle (Feb 12, 2012)

Oh btw I'm 229! Fuck I look like shit! Lol....

Tomorrow I will be doin some chest shoulders and tris with abs. Dont know what yet but that's what's on tap.


----------



## brundel (Feb 12, 2012)

Bro you know how fast shape comes back when the muscle is already there.
It only takes a couple weeks with sd in the system.


----------



## Usealittle (Feb 12, 2012)

I'll be starting the SD tomorrow @ 60mgs!


----------



## Usealittle (Feb 13, 2012)

so i hit the gym today on 60mg of SD i did chest, shoulders, tri and calfs.


FLAT BENCH
135 10x2
225 8
275 4
315 3
275 12x3!!! was not expecting that!
MILL PRESS
95 10
135 6
165 3
185 5
165 6x6
TATE PRESS
35 20
65 15
86 15
125 15x3
SIDE LATS
20 20
30 20
40 15
35 20x4
PUSH DOWNS
40 15
60 15
90 15, 100 15, 100 8/12
STANDING TOE/DONKY
135 10/12
180 12/12
225 10/8
135 10/10
45 15/12 WITH 30 SEC. REST BETWEEN EACH SET (thats the reason for the massive drop in weight)


wasnt alot of weight but its not bad for the first real day back in the gym.


----------



## Usealittle (Feb 14, 2012)

^^^^ for calfs it was 30 sec stretch between sets with 30sec rest. Sorry...

No gym today... Was planning to hit legs before the wife got home but when I got here she was here so I do em tomorrow.


----------



## brundel (Feb 14, 2012)

HOw you feeling on the 60mg?
Thats a pretty high dose.


----------



## Usealittle (Feb 14, 2012)

No sides yet, Im not lookin for em cuz I know the BLR SD is top notch. It is kinda high dose but I'll only be doin 3wks on with 3wks off.


----------



## brundel (Feb 14, 2012)

I just realized you added 750mg eq for this cycle.
Bro....your gonna love that EQ...its like golden honey carried down from angels to my syringe.


----------



## Usealittle (Feb 15, 2012)

brundel said:


> I just realized you added 750mg eq for this cycle.
> Bro....your gonna love that EQ...its like golden honey carried down from angels to my syringe.



hope so... How long till it kicked in for you?


----------



## Usealittle (Feb 16, 2012)

Last night I did legs... Not alot but got some work done.

Front squats
135 10
225 8
275 4
315 6•5
225 3•3 <static hold at bottom for 3sec.

Leg press
315 15
495 12
605 10•10
585 12+ 30sec static 3" from lockout

glut\ham raise
body (230) 12•12•8 <all reps done with a slow neg. Portion.

Leg curls
70 15
150 20


I know the workouts are not much to look at now but they will get better.


----------



## Usealittle (Feb 16, 2012)

Lol.... K, just got back. Did back and bis.

Pull ups
body weight 12•12•10

bent row
135 15
225 10
315 8
405 10•10•10

reverse grip pulldowns
120 12
200 10
250 (stack) 10•10•10 

Incline cbl curls
30 20•20
50 20•20

high cbl curls
35 20
50 20
50 12,40 8,25 12 (drop set)

didn't do all the stuff I wanted but what I did I got a great pump! The pump on the bis was sick! The SD is workin.


----------



## Usealittle (Feb 18, 2012)

.... k, im trying not to get sick. thats the reason for no guy last night. my wife son came home sick with bronchitis and now im trying to take care of it so it dont get outta hand.

il post when i get back in the gym.


----------



## Usealittle (Feb 21, 2012)

iv been sick have not been in the gym sense the last back day, whatever day that was..... next time i do them ill post video.

this is gonna sound funny but im up to 234..... so in the less then 1wk of 60mg ed with very little work being done iv gained 5lbs! past 2 days iv downed the SD to 30mg sense i really dont know when ill be back in there. but iv got tons of the awesome stuff so......


----------



## Usealittle (Feb 22, 2012)

feelin better today but not perfect! so ill try tomorrow to hit the gym and see what i cAN make if it.


----------



## Usealittle (Feb 25, 2012)

last night i went to the gym and did arms, SD still at 30mg.

EZ BAR (super set with french press)
40 20
70 15
100 8
120 15-12
90 18
FRENCH PRESS
40 20
70 15
100 10
120 15-15
153 10
HIGH CABLE CURL (looks like do in a front double bi)
40 20
50 20
60 15-15
70 12
50 24 < max reps
REVERSE GRIP TRI EXTINTION
70 20 
90 20
130 20-20
140 15


the SD is workin! before i was done warming up my arms where pumped already! the numbers fell off after the superset is due to pump pain!

il be hitting the gym today, not sure what im gonna be doin but ill be goin.get back later


----------



## Usealittle (Mar 4, 2012)

sorry iv been gone....... iv been having trouble with the loss of my grandmother how was more like a mom to me. sense she died iv been in a funk and dont really care to hit the gym (witch is very odd for me). normaly if i miss the gym for 2 days i go crazy! but its been 6+ wks and i still dont really care but im gonna start back in tomorrow and just start to make it a habit to start goin back. 

cant say how the work outs will be but i need to just get back in and do what i do.....


i just feel fucked up and dont care.but i need to go cuz me stayin home when im normaly in the gym is not a good thing for me and my body. i know its bad cuz when im home all i want to do is get hammered and sleep.....so wish me luck, im gonna need it.

this post is all over the place.... wow.

thanks for your time....


----------



## brundel (Mar 4, 2012)

Hang in there brother.
It gets better.


----------



## Usealittle (Mar 4, 2012)

thanks brother...... hope i can keep on track tomorrow.


----------



## brundel (Mar 4, 2012)

Let me know if you need anything


----------



## Usealittle (Mar 5, 2012)

Will do


----------



## Usealittle (Mar 5, 2012)

Well I'm off to a good start.... Got up had my protien oatmeal about a hour ago and I'm about to start sippin on my gainer shake. Also no SD for the wk will be pinning 125mg cyp with 375mg of EQ when I get home before I hit the gym.

Cross your fingers for me.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 5, 2012)

Sorry to hear about the loss. I lost my grandma a while back, who was also like a mother to me, so I completely understand how it feels. Shit sucks big time.
Hope you start feeling better


----------



## Usealittle (Mar 5, 2012)

thanks man..... so was like a mom to me.


----------



## Usealittle (Mar 5, 2012)

well i did it, i want to the gym and had a pretty ok workout.....

SEATED CALF (1 MIN REST)
6x12-20 
135 20
180 20,20,14,11
90 20 (all sets and reps done with a pause at the top of rep)
EZ BAR CURL (1 MIN REST)
4X15 
85 15
95 15
85 15
65 14
1 ARM OHD EXT
3X12-15
30 15
35 15
40 13 ( ALL SETS DONE BACK TO BACK, ONLY REST IS WHEN THE OTHER ARM IS WORKIN)
SIDE LATERALS
6X12-15
35 15,15
40 15,15
45 15,13 (AGAIN, 1 MIN REST)
HIGH CABLE CURLS
3X10-15
50 15
60 11
45 15
PUSH DOWNS
2X20
140 20
150 20


not alot of weight but i made it through the workout and didnt leave... lol. the pump on the ez bar was sick!.... really hurt! no SD this wk.

btw, im 238 and my waist is half a inch smaller..... lol, so the SD was doin its job even though i wasnt even workin out. now if that dont say its a tits product i dont know what does. yes, i was still takin the SD every morning and pre-workout or what should have been pre-workout cuz i was fully intending to go, but just didnt.


----------



## Usealittle (Mar 7, 2012)

I went in the the gym with the intention of doin legs but for the past 3-4 days my knee has been killin me.... 

So I did back and rear delt....
PULL UPS
3x10 body (238) 10•10•10
BeNT ROW
135 10
225 10
315 6x10 10•10•10•10•10•10( easy sets )
BENT LATERALS
20 15
30 12
45 10
50 3x10 10•10•10
60 2x10 10•10 
CLOSE GRIP PULL DOWNS
220 10
200 3x10 10•10•10
160 10 (pause at the bottom)
SEATED HIGH PULLS
110 6x12 12•12•12•12•12•12
CABLE PULL OVER
150 4x15 15•15•15•15 ( stack, was very easy)


Nothing crazy heavy just wanted to get the workout done with out cutting anythin out. Will see about doin legs again tomorrow, think I'm gonna keep my knee sleeve on all day tomorrow to try and keep some heat in it through out the day. Let's see if that helps it.


----------



## brundel (Mar 7, 2012)

You been running any hgh?
Whats your current test dose at?
What else you got in the mix?


----------



## Usealittle (Mar 8, 2012)

^^^^

no gh, test is still at 250mg wk. Only other thing in there at the moment is the EQ at 750mg wk... I don't want to blast up untill I'm feelin better or till I'm workin legs on a consistent basis.

With just the little iv been takin and been workin out iv already gained 5+ lbs. It not alot but it s when you think in the past 3wks iv only been to the gym maybe 5-6x. But I'm tryin to change all that and go every day.... Just to get back in there and do what I do.


----------



## Usealittle (Mar 12, 2012)

k, when to the gym on sunday.... nothin to report.

today i did legs!!!!!

SQUAT
45 10
135 10
225 6
315 2
365 1 
405 1
455 1! not bad for the first time in 2+ months back squating.
405 2
365 4
315 6 
275 8
225 10 (sets after 455 where not max's)
GLUTE/HAM RAISE
3X12 BODY 12,12,12

didnt want to do to much cuz im gonna try to squat again in 2-3days, just wanted to get some work in. BW is 239, up another lbs from last wk.


----------



## Usealittle (Mar 13, 2012)

today after i get a hair cut... what little i have left, im gonna hit the gym and do shoulders and tris. most likly gonna pin tris before i go.


----------



## Deja Vu (Mar 13, 2012)

Usealittle said:


> k, when to the gym on sunday.... nothin to report.
> 
> today i did legs!!!!!
> 
> ...


 

 Still some heavy ass squats bro, one day I will be able to squat those numbers. Just need time is all.  Baby steps!!!


----------



## Usealittle (Mar 13, 2012)

today was shoulders and tri's....

SEATED MILL PRESS
45 10
95 10
135 7
165 3 
185 1
215 1
235 1
250 1
6X3-5 WORKSETS
205 3-4-5-5-5-5
TATE PRESS
60 12
90 12
110 10
3X6-15 DROP SET, WORKSETS
120 15/100 8
130 12/100 8
140 6!/100 6! <BURNT OUT!
SEATED SIDE LATERALS
30 15 
40 10
5X10-15 WORKSETS
50 15-15-15-15-15 < 1 MIN BETWEEN SETS
1 ARM OHD EXT
3X15-20 WORKSETS
30 20-20-20  < 30 SEC REST
POWER V PUSH DOWN
2X15 
150 15-15


TODAY WAS THE FIRST DAY WHERE I REALLY FELT I WANTED TO BE IN THE GYM..... TRI'S WHERE STRONG TODAY... SHOULDERS, NOT SO MUCH LOL.

NOT sure about tomorrow if im gonna go or skip it......


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 15, 2012)

Dear 
USEALITTLE, you are the only one from over 60.000 customers i have who hate my shop! the only one...


----------



## Usealittle (Mar 15, 2012)

^^^^ and your are? From where?


----------



## Usealittle (Mar 15, 2012)

SILUHA said:


> Dear
> USEALITTLE, you are the only one from over 60.000 customers i have who hate my shop! the only one...



Now I got it.... WP, I posted pics of unopened vials from you with shit in the vails and you said I put them there... Whatever, iv got a great spot now that I don't have to worry about what I'm gettin. 

Please stay out of my thread.


----------



## Usealittle (Mar 18, 2012)

dont know if i eat somethin bad but my stomach has been pissed at me for the past 3 days.....

went to the gym today did bi's and calf. pinned the bi's and both calfs.....ill be cycling up this wk for 3-4wks, iv add in 300mg prop and 250mg NPP on top of the 250 cyp and the 750 EQ....

CABLE CURL
50 20
80 15
100 10
WORK SETS
130 12
150 12-12 (STACK)
HIGH CABLE CURL
40 20-20-20
INCLINE CABLE CURL
50 20
60 15
ALT DB CURL
30 25 (PER ARM)
40 18 (PER ARM)
STANDING TOE (ON HACK SQUAT)
135 20
225 15
270 15
225 15-15-15
SEATED TOE
90 20
135 10
90 15-12/15-12/15 (1 MIN REST WITH 1 SEC PAUSE AT BOTTOM ALL SETS)

if all goes correct ill be squating 2-3x wk, not sure if im gonna do smolov again or a chinese method... but legs will be worked more then anything else these next comin 3-4 wks.


----------



## brundel (Mar 18, 2012)

Awesome brother. You gonna compete again?


----------



## Usealittle (Mar 18, 2012)

thinkin about it....but if i do i kinda want to go back down to 220s but be super lean.i can be about 230+and cut down. maybe 242but im not lookin to go over 245-250 at the most.my wife dont want me any bigger then that.... the guy i haveon my youtube page is 280.... she said she will not allow me to get that big, not do i want to be that big.

if i can get my squat up to 600 raw..... i will fo sho do another meet.


----------



## Usealittle (Mar 19, 2012)

Well, I went with the smolov.... This time around will be kinda easy. I'm basing it off a455 squat max cuz that's what i did last wk.

So today was 6x6 with an easy 315.... Next time I squat should be 330, but if I'm feelin good I'll up the weight maybe another 15lbs so the next 7x5 will be somewhere between 330-345. But that remains to be seen.

Bodyweight is 240 this morning....


----------



## Usealittle (Mar 20, 2012)

woohoo! shit was tits today!!! i felt fuckin pumped! only 2 days in on my cycle up and somethin is fuckin workin dont know if its the tits ass NPP or the tits PROP...... somethin is on!

so today i did chest shoulders and tri's

FLAT BENCH
135 10X2
225 8
275 6
314 4
365 1 <VERY EASY
315 15/20 (only moving the botom 4-5" of the movement, did 15 short came to top on 16 to rest and finished out to 20 short)
315 10short 11full 12-13short 14-15full (hope i didnt lose you guyd there)
SMITH MILL PRESS
95 12
145 8
185 6 
215 6
235 5X3-5   5-5-5-5-7 (needed more weight)
JW PRESS
35 15
45 12
4X8-12 55 15-14-12-10 (super set with side lats)
SIDE LATS
4X12-15 50 15-15-15-15 (needed more weight)

kept the workout short cuz im gonna be trying this again on sat. will be trying this out for 3wks trying to up the weight every workout by 5-15lbs..... cross your fingers for me.


----------



## Usealittle (Mar 25, 2012)

Went to the gym today did calfs.... Was gonna do bis also but ran out of time.

Standing toe
90 20
135 20
225 20
270 15
225 20-18-14
seated toe
90 20
135 15
90 20-20-14 (all reps done with a pause at bottom)

today's numbers where much better the last wks reps. Didn't add weight just add reps.
Will be squating tomorrow doin 8x4 with 365 < this should have been done on Friday but the wife stopped me from gettin that done so...... Will also get a BW tomorrow. I know I'm up at least 2


----------



## Usealittle (Mar 26, 2012)

K, went to the gym to squat today.....

135 10
225 6
315 3
8x4 365 4-4-4-4-4-1 (on 5th set my knee tweeked a little, tryed the next set and did 1 and it still felt wrong so I didn't do another)

shitty part is I felt strong and was gonna finish all 8sets..... 

Lol, BW is 243.... Up another 2-3lbs!


----------



## Usealittle (Mar 28, 2012)

Went to the gym and did chest shoulder and tris....

Flat bench
135x10x2
225x8
315x3
365x1
this was my work set with 315
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_AI_...e_gdata_player
mill press
95 12
135 12
185 6
215 3
5x3-5 245 5-5-5-5-7.5! Need more weight (10lbs more then last wk)
jw press
35 12
45 10
4x12-15 
55 15
60 14-13-11-8 (5 more lbs then last session)
side lats
4x15 60 15-15-15-14


Good workout today.......


----------



## twotuff (Mar 28, 2012)

Use whats your bigg bench? Today I hit 365 , but last week 225 felt heavy as fuck!?!?!?


----------



## Usealittle (Mar 29, 2012)

Iv done a 455.... There is a video on my youtube page


----------

